# PB d'installation XDarwin



## amfbmdp (26 Novembre 2001)

J'ai un probleme avec Xdarwin WindowMaker et Fink

Quand j'installe XDarwin a parti du site Apple, ça marche, il reconnait le clavier fr xmodmap, et il n'y a rien d'installé dans le repertoire user
mais quand je veux installer fink deriere il me dit qu'il manque le dossier usr + une library dans free86 et qu'il faut reinstaller. Dans ce cas je n'arrive pas a installer directement window maker

Quand je suis la procedure preconisee pour fink : 
installation a partir du site free86 puis patch XDarwin pour 10.1 je me retrouve avec un dossier usr + un dossier application/XDarwin dans mon dossier user
ca marche aussi, mais impossible de lui faire voir le clavier fr. Par contre je peux grace a fink installer window maker, GIMP

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire qu'elle est la meilleur solution ? et d'ou vient la difference de localisation ?


----------



## citron (26 Novembre 2001)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec l'installation du package d/l sur le site d'apple. Je peut installer fink, mais il manque un fichier pour pouvoir utiliser fink...

A l'aide!


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2001)

la solution est là !
Téléchargez Fink et installez le !


----------



## citron (26 Novembre 2001)

J'ai trouvé une version 0.3.1 de Fink. J'ai installé sur un system propre la package de Xfree86 d/l sur le site Apple, puis fink. Lorsque je fait l'installation de enlightment avec fink j'ai le message suivant:

Your XFree86 installation is incomplete. The following files are missing:
 /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xlib.h
You may have an old version without shared libraries. That is not sufficient
to run downloaded binary packages. Please install XFree86 4.1.0 or later
manually or consider installing the xfree86-base package.

Press Return to continue.

dpkg: erreur de traitement de /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/x11-system/system-xfree86_4.1-5_darwin-powerpc.deb (--install):
 le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourn?ne erreur de sortie d'?t 1
Des erreurs ont ? rencontr? pendant l'ex?tion :
 /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/x11-system/system-xfree86_4.1-5_darwin-powerpc.deb
### dpkg failed, exit code 1
Failed: can't install package system-xfree86-4.1-5

C'est le même message qu'avec la verion 0.3.0 de Fink.

Autre problème quand je fais "apt-get update" je n'arrive jamais à me connecter au serveur.


Des idées???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par DB:
*J'ai un probleme avec Xdarwin Quand je suis la procedure preconisee pour fink : 
installation a partir du site free86 puis patch XDarwin pour 10.1 je me retrouve avec un dossier usr + un dossier application/XDarwin dans mon dossier user
ca marche aussi, mais impossible de lui faire voir le clavier fr. Par contre je peux grace a fink installer window maker, GIMP

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire qu'elle est la meilleur solution ? et d'ou vient la difference de localisation ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient, mais j'ai installé le patch qui permet de lancer XDarwin en rootless, et j'arrive à avoir un clavier français, mais seulement en rootless. As-tu essayé ça (le mode rootless je veux dire) ?


----------



## daffyb (27 Novembre 2001)

essayer d'installer le package Xfree téléchargé depuis ici
c'est celui que j'ai installé, et ça marche très bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

le developpeur principal de fink a jette l'eponge il y a quelques jours.
il passait 24h sur 24 a bosser comme un malade, et n'avait comme remerciment que des mails du genre ca marche pas, y a rien qui marche, etc...
j'en parle parce que personne n'y a fait allusion ici, c'est vraiment dommage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




si c'est pas trop tard, nous pouvons lui faire un mail de remerciment peut etre?
enfin, comme vous voulez
http://www.macslash.com/article.pl?sid=01/11/13/1816257&mode=thread

Pour la question du trhead, je serais plutot pour la methode de daffyb, les bianaires du site officiel marchent tres bien ;-)

[26 novembre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## Einbert (27 Novembre 2001)

Je trouve cela également ... triste...je ne trouve pas d'autres mots...C'est vrai qu'il n'y doit rien avoir de plus désolant et démotivant que de recevoir sans cesse des mails du style :" c'est de la merde, ça ne fonctionne pas, blablabla, etc. ". C'est vrai qu'il a besoin de feedback, mais également de qqch également de motivant...Aller j'envoie un feedback à Apple pour leur dire que OS X, ben c'est génial  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... Ça devra changer de tjrs recevoir des messages du même style qu'en-dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## citron (27 Novembre 2001)

Pour répondre à William et Einbert, je suis très reconnaissant des personnes qui développent des projets OpenSource comme Fink. Par contre , je pense que les forums sont le bon endroit pour essayer de contourner les bug ou problèmes existant avec ces logiciels. C'est pourquoi je poste des questions lorsque ça ne tourne pas pour voir si quelcun n'aurrait pas réussi à faire tourner l'appli.

Je comprends parfaitement le découragement des développeurs si ils reçoivent sans cesse des plaintes par mail des utilisateurs. Les utilisateurs doivent participer à l'élaboration de tels projets. Les discutions  et feedback qui peuvent être échangés sur un forum tel que celui-ci aborde dans ce sens.

Continuons à nous soumettre réciproquement nos problèmes et essayont deles résoudre lorsque c'est possible. Les solutions trouvées, pourrait par contre être envoyées aux développeur des appli. ainsi peut-être trouveront-ils un encouragement à continuer en voyant que d'autres personnes s'intéressent à ce qu'ils font.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

je ne disais pas ca contre vous citron, je voulais simplement en parler parce que je ne l'ai vu nulle part.
je suis entierement d'accord avec toi sur le role des forums, et je pense y apporter ma modeste contribution.


----------



## amfbmdp (27 Novembre 2001)

C'est vrai que quelques personnes apportent beaucoup a la communaute, mais il faut reconnaitre que la multiplicite des projets plus ou moins paralleles sont tres deroutant pour le novice.
Pourquoi ne pas se limiter à faire des pakages instalable avec l'utilitaire Apple ?

PS J'ai fini par installer XDarwin d/l depuis le site Apple
+ OroborOSX d/l depuis le site Apple + the gimp
Tout marche bien maintenant


----------



## citron (28 Novembre 2001)

Comment as-tu installé TheGimp DB? A la main ou avec Fink?


----------



## amfbmdp (28 Novembre 2001)

J'ai installé MacGimp


----------



## daffyb (28 Novembre 2001)

beurk. MacGimp, c'est pas l'idéal. Enfin, c'est mon avis. Il en fout partout et c'est dégueulasse. Petite question :
tu utilises XDarwin ? quelle version ?
et surtout est ce que le curseur de la souris change en fonction de l'outil que tu utilises dans la fenêtre de dessin ?


----------



## amfbmdp (28 Novembre 2001)

XDarwin 4.0.3
Gimp 1.2.1
non le pointeur est toujours une fleche


----------



## daffyb (28 Novembre 2001)

ok, merci.
si tu lances XDarwin en Full screen, tu veras que ta flèche peut faire beaucoup plus


----------



## amfbmdp (29 Novembre 2001)

C'est vrai dans ce cas l'icone change
Merci


----------

